# Paper work



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

What paper work do I need when driveing across the border to mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are coming for a visit, just your passport and your license, auto registration and/or title in your own name, exactly as shown on the credit card you'll use to post the bond for the 'importada temporal'.
If you are coming to rent or buy a home, you will want marriage and birth certificates apostilled by the appropriate Secretary of State.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your info, we have that in order, hope it goes well for us tomorrow
Aussie


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

hando4949 said:


> What paper work do I need when driving across the border to mexico.


Depends on where you are going. Baja, most of Sonora or within the 21km limit you need nothing for your car except insurance


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Is a birth certificate really necessary just to rent a place?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, but you will need it to do other things; like get your CURP card, for example. The CURP will then be needed to buy a cell phone or a chip to make yours work in Mexico. I can't remember, but it might also be needed when you apply for your DIF and INAPAM cards so that you can enjoy the benefits of being a senior citizen and getting certain discounts from 5% on medications to 50% on bus tickets.


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

*paperwork*



sparks said:


> Depends on where you are going. Baja, most of Sonora or within the 21km limit you need nothing for your car except insurance


And as stated above all you need is car insurance. And you can get that from Lewis & Lewis you can google them.
You do not need anything more than a passport to rent or buy a home, or get a cellphone. 

You do not even need it to get an RFC or CURP this is handled by SAT ( MX IRS) and again a passport does the trick. You may need to produce a utility bill to prove residence. But when you first arrive and want to rent, or buy a passport does it all.

<snip>


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry Safogel & Sparks. Baja is a 'different world' and you will find that you definitely need those documents in Jalisco, for example. Better to have them when you need them, rather than have to send for them, have them apostiled and translated later; especially true if one spouse is the dependent of the other, or if children are involved.


----------

